# Early flower, re-vegged, now starting to flower question



## ston-loc (Aug 4, 2011)

Not a question for right now, but once harvest comes. I've posted pics in other threads of my crazy confused looking GDP that flowered early. Well it kicked to re-veg about 2 weeks before showing pistils. Now it's even more wonky looking. Question being, it had crazy amounts of buds on it about 40% amber trics, are they going to be good for anything? In previous posts was told chopping them off would shock the plant and stunt new growth, so I've left them alone. Well now some are drying out, turning brown, etc., while new veg growth is looking great. Once harvest of new growth comes, is all the older small weird buds good for anything? This is my first grow, so trying to figure this girl out has really been...... fun


----------



## Hick (Aug 5, 2011)

I'd 'hash' em....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 5, 2011)

:yeahthat:


Happy growing *ston-loc*

:48:


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 5, 2011)

Right on guys. Sounds good. Just didn't know if they'de be to far gone to be of any good.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 5, 2011)

I wished I would have asked a question on My first grow about what to do with Hermies in the 7th week..I was new and bagged them 3 oz plants(3) and dumped them behind some Bushes nere the Hospital...I made some "Landscapers" very happy I Bet..I learned of Hash after that:aok:...May I suggest you take the ones you wanna hash up take and only let dry 24 hrs on screen and then into freezer..Have read can be in there for 6 months..so ya have a few Harvest to make up a good supply to use...Hope this helps

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry, not trying to double post the same thing, but I posted an update in a different thread thinking it was this one, and once I realized it, it won't let me upload the same pic to another thread. Saying error for some reason. Decided to chop a few decent ones that didn't have new growth coming out of them. At 5 days of drying so far. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57574


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 12, 2011)

Trichs DO have a finite life.  Have you checked out the buds to see what the trichs look like?  If they are black, they are gone and probably wouldn't even be good for hash, but if they are still amber or lighter, I would be for seeing how they smoke and/or hash them, as Hick mentioned.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 12, 2011)

Trichs on the buds I cut off are at about 20% amber, the rest cloudy. The ones on the plant still, that have new growth coming out of them are at about 40% amber. There's a lot of popcorn buds that are at 20% but I was hesitant on hacking it all off, and stunting the new growth.


----------

